# Asthma & Egg Share



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi,

I'm hoping to go down the egg share route, but not sure if they will accept me as I have asthma and have suffered with it since I was a baby. 

I have phoned the hospital (CARE Manchester) and spoken with one of the nurses there, who didn't think it would be a problem.

Anyone out there who has been accepted for Egg Share that suffers with asthma??

Amanda


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Amanda,

I am not quite at the stage of donating yet but I have Asthma same as you since a baby and it has never been mentioned,so hopefully not   all the best

Kelly x


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks Kelly,

I think I'm just getting a bit anxious before my appointment.

Amanda x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thats totally understandable-wishing you loads of luck  

Kelly x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Janey02  

I've just spotted this thread, we're currently waiting to get an appointment to see a consultant also at CARE Manchester ( been told there's a waiting list of 11 weeks!!!!   )
And like yourself I'd like to investigate the option of Egg Share, and I also have asthma, I've somehow convinced myself that I won't be accepted because of this    , so could I ask you a huge favour & let me know if this will prove to be a problem? I hope for both our sakes that this won't be the case.

Good luck in your tx, and take care

   

Susana

xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

HI GIRLS

I HAVE EGG SHARED TWICE AND I HAVE VERY  MILD ASHTMA SO IT NEVER EVEN CUM UP AS A PROBLEM NOT ONCE SO HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE THE SAME FOR ALL OF U TAKE CARE NIKKI XXXX


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hiya Nikki thanks for your reply, you've put my mind at ease  .  Good luck with your 2ww  , hope you get a  sending you lots of  .

Susana, I'll let you know what they say in my appointment - don't worry it wont be long now until you go, it soon comes around.

Thanks for  your replies, sending you some  

lol

Amanda


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hiya Girls,

Just thought I'd let you know, had my appointment with coordinator today, my asthma (mild) is not a problem - it is up to the recipient to decide wether they are happy with taking my eggs, but the coordinator did not seem to think that it would be a problem - after all so many people suffer with asthma these days.

Panic over   

Take care

Amanda


----------

